# Dungeons and Dragons: HEROES...Possible Spoilers!!



## captaincarter (Oct 16, 2003)

*Dungeons and Dragons: HEROES...Posiible Spoilers!!*

Does anyone have this game yet?  This is the best game ever made for any console in my opinion.  I have had it less than a week and I have to play every day or I go insane.

If you like the First Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance, You will definatley like Heroes.  I'm not sure if its out for anything but X-box yet.

My favorite person to be is the Elf, a wizard.  It is a girl, and she has awsome powers like in Dark Alliance.  There is also a Cleric(Dwarf Like-male), Warrior(male), and a Rouge(Female).

Hope whoever gets this game likes it as much as I do!!

Have Fun

-Rick-


----------



## captaincarter (Oct 18, 2003)

So does no one care?


----------

